# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  25/09/2014 [PACK5] VODAFONE Smart 4 TURBO / VODAFONE V889n DIAG ENABLE AND UNLOCK !

## mohamed73

Hi, 
[x] ADDED DIAG ENABLE FOR NEW COOLPAD MODELS OVER ADB. DEVICE HAS TO BE ROOTED. USEFUL IF THE DEVICE
DOESN'T CREATE ANY PORT UPON DISABLING MTP/PTP.
[x] ADDED DIRECT UNLOCK FOR   *VODAFONE SMART 4 TURBO**Vodafone V889N*   *Credits for diag enable info go to lyriquidperfection from XDA forum 'Enable Nexus 4 DIAG Mode'*  *NOTE1*: _This probably works with other similar models too such as Coolpad 8XXX, Megafone etc_. Phone has to be rooted, authorized to pc and i strongly suggest to watch the video  *NOTE2*: _When  you connect a 4.2.2 (and above) android device to your machine  (with  USB debugging enabled) for the first time, you should be prompted  with a  confirmation message to allow or disallow USB debugging.  This  message  will display your computers unique RSA key fingerprint and  provide you  a checkbox to “Always allow from this computer”.  Check this  box and  select ‘OK’.  Your device should no longer be listed as  ‘offline’.  _ _<i>
   _ *Facebook*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Video Tutorials*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

